# 75 gallon setup-first cichlid tank



## jzp456 (Apr 20, 2015)

This is my 75 gal. cichlid tank. Planning on going with peacocks. I've had fresh and saltwater aquariums in the past but never a cichlid tank. Any comments and suggestions are accepted. Also this forum is the best, thanks for all the free info and articles in the library.

Filtration: 2 penguin 350 HOB, 1 Fluval 305 canister, 2 maxi jets with sponges for UGJ system
Lighting: 1 48" fluorescent tube. Current USA LED plus on the way!
Substrate: 25 lbs of pool filter sand on bottom and 80 lbs of carib-sea cichlid substrate
Heating: 2 150 Eheim Jager heaters


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

I like!

Do you have the rocks resting against the back glass?


----------



## jzp456 (Apr 20, 2015)

Some of the larger ones on the bottom are. The rest are either silicone together or epoxied but there is just enough gap for my filter pickups and heaters.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

It looks good bud.
When do the tenants arrive?


----------



## jzp456 (Apr 20, 2015)

I am still waiting on the cycle to finish. Hopefully about next week though.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Love the tank. It looks ideal for mbuna. For peacocks I'd open up a little more swimming room.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice looking tank

The only caution I'd have is the depth of substrate - I like to keep mine 1-1.5" deep, yours looks to be deeper. Also, you did put the rocks in so that they contact the bottom glass and are not sitting on top of substrate, right? IF not, redo them before you get fish - if the rocks are on substrate, fish can and will dig under them, often with negative consequences.


----------



## jzp456 (Apr 20, 2015)

when I originally aquascaped I was planning on mbuna but since I started the cycle I changed my mind to peacocks, so I don't want to disturb the scape until the cycle is complete. The rocks are sitting on a light diffuser grid. I used have gobys in my salt tank so I know what digging fish can do. The main reason the substrate is so deep is to hide my jets better but after the cycle I thought about removing some. Other than possible gas pockets what is the reason for a shallower depth of substrate?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

jzp456 said:


> when I originally aquascaped I was planning on mbuna but since I started the cycle I changed my mind to peacocks, so I don't want to disturb the scape until the cycle is complete. The rocks are sitting on a light diffuser grid. I used have gobys in my salt tank so I know what digging fish can do. The main reason the substrate is so deep is to hide my jets better but after the cycle I thought about removing some. Other than possible gas pockets what is the reason for a shallower depth of substrate?


The biggest danger is the digging and undermining rocks, there is definitely concern about gas pockets and overall degradation of water quality but that can be alleviated with good substrate vacuuming. Coming from a salt tank background, it is a reasonable assumption you are quite familiar with tank maintenance. :thumb:


----------

